# DIY jointer planer ?



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Could one simply mount a hand planer up side down to a fixed base table to make a joiner ? I realize it would have to be perfectly perpendicular to the backing and all that but could it be done ?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

It's possible but why? A simple jig and your router has become a planer. With one of those long bits it would also be the perfect jointer, provided you had the correct fence.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Duane867 said:


> Could one simply mount a hand planer up side down to a fixed base table to make a joiner ? I realize it would have to be perfectly perpendicular to the backing and all that but could it be done ?


Yes...Festool sells an accessory attachment to do this with their hand planer. 
Bench Unit - PLANERS BENCH UNIT - Festool

I've only used a power hand planer for beveling doors and rough stock removal, but it does seem like Ken has a point that the larger fence and mass of the router table would probably allow it to do a better job than the hand planer.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes it is possible my dad did that, he made a table and fence out of oak lumber. I still have this but took the planer out as I have a 4" jointer. I'll get a picture tomorrow after noon and post it as it is in the shed out back (no lights).


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Duane, I'm curious... why are you asking? Was there something that you wanted to do/try with a hand plane vs using the router?


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Curiosity is all.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Canadian Tire actually sells one that can be used either way. I have one, it's okay for small boards and light cuts. I haven't used it as a hand planer yet just as a jointer but it works in a pinch. 
Do I recommend it? NOPE! I bought it on sale for 79.00, I see the price is now 299.00. There is no way it's worth that. 
Here's the link:
Mastercraft Flip Jointer/Planer | Canadian Tire


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are the pics of what my dad made. Most is made out of 2x4" and plywood. It can be done dad used this set up a lot, as he didn't have a jointer. This weekend I'll take pictures of his table saw. I remember he had the saw when I was very young.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

RStaron said:


> Here are the pics of what my dad made. Most is made out of 2x4" and plywood. It can be done dad used this set up a lot, as he didn't have a jointer. This weekend I'll take pictures of his table saw. I remember he had the saw when I was very young.



Thats cool...he even included a built in chip collector :sold:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Duane... you can do this, but there's another method that takes less space (though more expensive if you already have the scrap wood).

One source is:

Veritas® Bevel-Up Jointer Plane - Lee Valley Tools

I'm sure they are available less expensively from other suppliers, as the picture is of a fairly high-end Veritas plane.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Dad had made several plant stands out of 3/4" square oak slats about 12" long. I believe he used that set up to plane the slat square. He also used it to joint the edges of boards to make up edge glued panels for some entertainment centers he was making for some family members. He was very meticulous in things he made so I'm sure that worked very well for him. It's too bad he had not done any real woodworking until after he retired.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats pretty cool Ron !


----------

